# EI Dosing



## tommyleestaples (Jan 4, 2010)

I have finally decided to try the stock solution EI Method. But have some further questions. I have listed below my water parameters and EI dosing plan.

*Tank Specification:-*

Juwel Rio 125 (33 US Gallons) with 2 x 28w T5 bulbs (on for 9 hours), CO2 and a nutrient rich substrate.

*Tap Water Parameters:-*

PH 7.2
KH 13 dKH 232.7 ppm
GH 19 dGH 304.1 ppm
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 10-20 ppm
Prosphate 2-3 ppm
Copper 0 ppm
Iron 0 ppm

*EI Dosing Plan*

I have bought Potasium Nitrate, Potassium Phosphate (Monobasic) and Chelated Trace Mix of (Boron 1.06%, Copper 0.23%, Iron 8.2%, Manganese 1.82%, Molybdenum 0.15%, Zinc 1.16%)

*Solutions*

*Macro Solution*
33g Potassium Nitrate
7.2g Potassium Phosphate
in 250ml Water

*Micro Solution*
10g Chelated Trace Mix
in 250 ml Water

*Dosage*

5ml of Macro solution per 50 litres of water
2.5ml of Trace solution per 50 litres of water

*Schedule*

Sunday 50% water change. Add Macros (KNO3, KH2PO4)
Monday Add Micro
Tuesday Add Macros (KNO3, KH2PO4)
Wednesday	Add Micro
Thursday Add Macros (KNO3, KH2PO4)
Friday Add Micro
Saturday Rest day

After looking at various websites I have learnt that the ideal targets are:-

CO2 range 25-30 ppm
NO3 range Nitrate	5-30 ppm 
K+ range potassium	10-30 ppm 
PO4 range phosphate	1.0-3.0 ppm 
Fe 0.2-0.5ppm or higher

Looking at my water parameters, I already have a high nitrate and phosphate level in my tap water. I was planning to cut by half the dry powders I add to the stock solution. I will also have quite a high fish load so they will produce nitrates and phosphate. *Would you suggest not adding the macro solution and just adding Trace elements based on my tap water parameters?*

Are phosphates dangerous for fish? I have also been told that my water may have minimal magnesium in it so to add Epsom salts. I have no way of telling the magnesium content in my tap water, my water board do not even seem to know. So would it be dangerous to fish and shrimp to add epsom salts?

I take it its going to be a bit of trial and error, I understand that it is dependant on a number of factors eg lighting, fish load, filter media, plant stocking level.

But if you have any further advice or notice anything I should change please to tell me before I embark on my EI method journey.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

The whole concept with EI is not to reach a target. As a matter of fact Tom Barr won't recomend testing until it is needed(specific diagnosis). It is to reach the excess level of what your plants need. 

I would not cut the dry powders for a few reasons. 1, unless you have La Motte test kits, they are likely very inaccurate. 1, you are trying to reach excess, if you have a normal plant load your plants will suck a lot of this up quick. If anything, cut down day 1 dosing, and nothing else. 

Further, realize that your water params otu of tap could change literally daily. Depending on rain, snow, drought, crop season, etc these could change quickly(and most do)


----------



## tommyleestaples (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay thanks for the advice.

I don't mind dosing excess macros as long as the nitrate, phosphate and potassium wont be dangerous for my fish and shrimp.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

With a GH of 19 degrees, I think it highly unlikely that your water is deficient in magnesium. You can test for calcium. GH is a measurement of both Ca and Mg. 

With NO3 and PHO4 in the tank, I would not dose more per EI. I would dose potassium as K2SO4 or other source, though. My plants were showing potassium deficiency, and my fish were producing too much nitrate already.


----------

